
Stonehenge in your city - mxfh
http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/
======
sztanko
Things I have found worth digging into the history:

\- Montreal:
[http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/montreal.htm...](http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/montreal.html)

\- Riyadh:
[http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/riyadh.html](http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/riyadh.html)

\- New York [http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/new-
york.htm...](http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/new-york.html)
(although most of the streets in Manhattan are aligned in a different way,
see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattanhenge](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manhattanhenge)
)

\- Old cemetery in Vienna:
[http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/vienna.html](http://sztanko.github.io/solsticestreets/cities/vienna.html)

If anyone knows if the alignment is intentional or that is just because a
statistical artifact, please let me know.

